# Emigrating to Perth



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, my name is Karen and my husband's name is Steve. We are looking to emigrate from the UK to Perth possibly around Freemantle. Steve is an Australian citizen and carries an Australian passport. We have 2 children who will be emigrating with us one of whom is from a prevous marriage of mine. We understand that our daughter can be give Australian citizenship which we are in the process of dealing with. There are a few questions that we have and wonder whether there is anyone who can help us. The first is would it be better for me to apply for a Spouse Visa prior to emigrating? Would it be best for Steve to secure employment before we emigrate? Is there anyone who could advise on renting a property for the first few months until we are settled? What is the best senior school in the area in which we wish to emigrate? Will I be able to obtain employment? Steve is a Precision Engineer and I work for Hampshire Constabulay as a Bail Manager. Can anyone let us know if there are any Precision Engineering companies in close proximity to our chosen destination? Sorry if this seems a bit exhaustive but I am really excited about the prospect of emigrating. Thank you in anticipation of a response.

Regards

Karen Gant


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Karen, 

Welcome to the forum. 



SGKG102 said:


> The first is would it be better for me to apply for a Spouse Visa prior to emigrating?


How would enter the country otherwise? You will need some sort of visa to get in so I would have thought the spouse visa would be a good option (but I'm not an agent so get some professional advice).



SGKG102 said:


> Would it be best for Steve to secure employment before we emigrate?


Most people come to Australia without jobs unless they are sponsored. 



SGKG102 said:


> Is there anyone who could advise on renting a property for the first few months until we are settled?


You can check out websites such as 
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
www.domain.com.

they both do rentals as well as sales all over Australia. 



SGKG102 said:


> What is the best senior school in the area in which we wish to emigrate?


Check out the "PLEASE READ..." post towards the top of the forum since that has links for schools. I can't help you with personal experience there.



SGKG102 said:


> Will I be able to obtain employment?


You need to check out the terms of the spouse visa if you chose that route to see what you can and can't do. There is a link in the "PLEASE READ..." post towards the top of the forum. 



SGKG102 said:


> Steve is a Precision Engineer and I work for Hampshire Constabulay as a Bail Manager. Can anyone let us know if there are any Precision Engineering companies in close proximity to our chosen destination?


Check whether the Steve's and yours qualifications for your jobs allow you to do them here (see if you can find the associations related to your jobs and check with them). 

The sticky posts at the top of the forum have a lot of info that may help you out.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Thank you for your response. We are really grateful. Would Steve necessarily need to have qualifications given that he is an Australian citizen and has 20 years experience. I have a B'Tec National Certificate in Business and Finance therefore assume that I would be elligble to obtain some kind of related employment? With regard to coming to Australia without a job how hard would it be to obtain employment once we arrive. I have to say it is really nice to be in touch with someone who has made the move. We have to sell our house as we intend to move out with the equity which obviously will not last for to long. Would I not be able to apply for a Visa once we arrive in Australia? Thanks once again.

Kind Regards

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

SGKG102 said:


> Thank you for your response. We are really grateful. Would Steve necessarily need to have qualifications given that he is an Australian citizen and has 20 years experience.


I don't know anything about Steve's profession but most professions need qualifications here (they like their bits of paper) and it's worth checking that whatever qualifications Steve has are still relevant for the Australian markets. 
Some people move here to find out that they need different qualifications from the UK ones. I don't think this is dependent on where you are from, it's just what is required to do your profession and I would hate you to get here and then have this as a delay in getting a job. 



SGKG102 said:


> I have a B'Tec National Certificate in Business and Finance therefore assume that I would be elligble to obtain some kind of related employment?


I wouldn't assume anything. I don't know if B'TEC certificates are recognised here so it would be worth checking that out.



SGKG102 said:


> With regard to coming to Australia without a job how hard would it be to obtain employment once we arrive.


You need to chose an area where you know you and Steve can get work. Since he's a citizen he may be able to apply for jobs from the UK. 



SGKG102 said:


> I have to say it is really nice to be in touch with someone who has made the move.


There are several of us on this forum who have already made the move  



SGKG102 said:


> Would I not be able to apply for a Visa once we arrive in Australia?


You will need some sort of visa when you arrive otherwise you will not be let in at all. You need an agents advice as to whether you can come in on a tourist visa and then apply for a permanent visa when you're here. If you come in on a tourists visa then I don't think that you are allowed to work (please check this on the government's visa website in the "PLEASE READ..." post) so that could stall your plans.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Thanks for your response. I think that you are right we really need to get in touch with an agent to help us on our way. It doesnt really sound very hopeful for us at the present even though Steve is an Australian citizen. May be this will just turn out to be a pipe dream as it all seems rather longwinded and complicated to me. We will have to have a rethink on our plans. Thanks again for your response.

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Karen, 

Why doesn't it sound hopeful? I think you have a great chance of moving over here - better than most since Steve is an Australian citizen. This is just the process that we have to do to get here  It took us about 2 years to get the visas to move here, and you do things in steps, whereas you just got a load on info given to you 

It is long winded and complicated but it's much easier with an agent, although it's more expensive then too. Once you've been to an expo and had a free consultation with an agent you'll have a much better idea of what to do and whether you really need an agent or not. 

Think about why you want to come to Australia since it is a big move, even though Steve is from here originally. It was our reasons why we wanted to move here that kept us going through the process.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sunnywa (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Karen

I think what Kaz101 (Karen) is trying to say is that unless Steve was trainned in Australia, he might need some additional licenceing. I think that precesion Engeneering is what is called a mechanical fitter , does Steve do fitter and turning /Milling or is he a CNC machinist that type of thing? Most of the industrial areas are located not to far from Freemantle in Kewdale/Canningvale /Cannington etc also in Kwinana. 
KAZ101 is correct in saying that your will need a visa, I would suggest that you contact the Australian Embassy in London if you dont want to work thru an agent regarding a Spouse visa.

Good luck


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Sunnywa, nice to hear from you. 

Steve was not trained in Australia he has always worked in the UK. What kind of additional licencing would he require? He is a CNC Wire Spark Erosion Machine Operator. It is really good to hear that there are companies close to where we wish to live that is if Freemantle is a good choice. We have only chosen Freemantle by elimination really and are not sure what other areas would be best for our budget. I undertsand that I will need a Visa and have decided to go for a Spouse Visa and am currently in touch with an Agent although I have completed the application myself. Do you think it best to use an agent? I also now have another problem in that I need to get my ex husband to sign a Statutory Declaration giving permission for me to remove my son from the UK. I am unsure as to the wording needed. Being a Legal Begal I would intend to draw up the Statutory Declaration myself. Do you know anyone that can give me any idea? We are hoping to be able to emigrate in or around November but sooner would be nice.

Kind Regards

Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Thanks for your positivity you really have made things clearer for us. I have been so busy at work (to many criminals breaking the law) that I have only just had the time to respond to your last message. Just to let you know I have decided to go for a Spouse Visa that way I could (possibly) obtain employment after settling the kids in etc. Sorry I seemed so negative but I am one of those people who like everything done yesterday. Impatient I think is the correct description only don't tell Steve I said that ha ha.

Regards

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I know the feeling of impatience - it took us 5 years in total to move here (not just due to visa). Unfortunately this is just one of those things that can't be rushed.

Good luck with your spouse visa.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sunnywa (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Karen

I dont think he is going to need any sort licencing etc. The best would be for Steve to send his resume off to various companies. Have a look at the Seek and Career one website. 
Also perhaps send his resume off to companies like Veem Eng group , Galvin Engeneering and John Hart - They all have branches in perth and are large Engeneering Co. if you Google them , they will come up.

Regarding Freemantle, its beautiful, I am not sure of your budget, but Freemantle is quite an upmarket area now. I am sorry but I cannot help you with a recommendation of the "best" high school in or around Freemantle, I live North of the River.
Are you looking at sending your son to a Private school or to a State School?
And does he have any particular thing that he really enjoys ie art/drama /plays a musical instrument, soccer etc? 
If I was in your position, I would be flexible regarding where you would like to settle, as perhaps your husband gets a job in Malaga , which is North of the River , then he would have to travel a little if he was based in Freo.?

Regarding the statuory declaration, speak to the migration agent when you see him regarding what he requires and the wording thereof.

I hope that this is of some assistance.
Cheers
Sunny


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Perth is my home! You will LOVE it, especially Fremantle 

I am currently applying for a visa for my partner so that we can move back there in a few years. Contact these people:

London Contact Centre
Migration Branch
Australian High Commission
Strand London WC2B 4LA

DIAC website: Department of Immigration and Citizenship
London website: home - Australian High Commission
Telephone Information Service: 09065 508 900

The info they sent me was this:

Entering Australia on an Appropriate Visa 

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship specifies that non-Australian citizens travelling to Australia should enter Australia on an appropriate visa for their intended purpose of stay and length of stay. 

Tourist visas and ETAs are for genuine visitors to Australia only. This means you should be intending to visit for a holiday only, not work during your stay and depart at the end of your trip. If a Customs official suspects that you are not a genuine visitor when you enter Australia then they may refuse you entry. If you are intending to move to Australia and live there permanently, you should be obtaining an appropriate visa before you go. 

Partner Migration 

To be eligible for Partner Migration you will need to be either married, living in a defacto or interdependent spouse relationship (minimum 12 months cohabitation in a spouse-like relationship) or engaged to be married (Prospective Spouse visa - must have a date set within 8 months of when you intend to enter Australia) to an Australian citizen or permanent resident. 

There are a number of advantages in lodging a Partner Migration application in London: 

1) The processing time at the London office is only 12 weeks whereas it may take over 6 months to be processed in Australia. 
2) The application charge is significantly higher for applications lodged inside Australia than atthe London office. 
3) People granted a Partner Migration Visa in the UK will have full work rights upon entry to Australia and should then be eligible to enrol in Medicare (please see Medicare Australia). If you arrive on a visitor visa and lodge your Partner visa application in Australia then you will have to wait until a decision is made on your application (6 months) before you can work or enrol in Medicare. 

To lodge a Partner Migration application at the London office the fee is £655 and processing takes up to 12 weeks. You can pay using a credit/switch/debit card (put your card details at the back of your form and pay in £) or a banker's draft/cheque made out to the "Australian High Commission". We do not accept cash, personal cheques, Diner's Club, American Express or postal orders. 

Please do not supply any original documents with your application, except for the forms and police records checks. Photocopies of official documents and evidence of the sponsor's income should be certified by an authorised person (see attachment on Certification). Relationship evidence can be just normal photocopies. If you wish to provide photos, then please include a couple of pages of colour photocopies with 4 photos per page. 

Please do not use staples (except for the forms), plastic sleeves, paper clips, boxes, files, file dividers or sticky tabs. Just put your application in an envelope, post it using Special Delivery (recorded mail) and enclose another self-addressed Special Delivery envelope for the safe return of your documents. 

The website advises clients not to provide a front-end loaded application (everything including health and character checks) as the information is for all of the countries of the world. The health and character checks are only valid for 12 months, and their validity determines the initial entry date required if a visa is granted. Some countries have long processing times so the website advises applicants to check with the processing office first. 

As our office takes up to 12 weeks to process, you can go ahead and obtain your health and character checks before you lodge your application if you choose, or you can wait until you are asked to provide them. 

You may be interviewed by a case officer and, if so, this is usually done over the telephone. Please see the attached documents for more information - you will need to click on the link and download information booklet 1 Partner Migration. 

Please note: 
- The advice you are given by the London Contact Centre will be based on the information you supply. 
- We cannot advise clients on the likely outcome of any visa application, as applications are assessed on an individual merits basis. 
- The Department of Immigration & Citizenship strongly recommends that clients do not make any irreversible travel bookings until they have been granted an appropriate visa.


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Sunny hope you are well.

Thank you so much for your response. You probably don't realise how helpful you are being to us. We are extremely grateful. That seems to be good news about Steve not needing a licence and your peovision of some suggested Engineering companies is fantastic thanks. 

Thanks for your info on Freemantle. It would be our intention to rent for a while until we know exactly what is what with regard to the job front and what sort of mortgage we could obtain. I was wondering whether the Australian police employ civilians like the police over here do and what my chanses would be of getting employment within the Australian force bearing in mind that they have just introduced the computer system that we use over here. 

With regard to High School my son Liam is 15 and will be 16 by the time we get to Australia. He wants to be a Formula 1 mechanic and has managed to secure a place at our local college for his first year however I don't think he will complete the first year over here now. As for my daughter Kayleigh she is 13 and wishes to be a Nursery Nurse. It would be our intention to send her to a state school as we probably won't be able to afford Private.

Thanks for the info on the Statutory Declaration. I have managed to find the wording required and have already drawn up the document for my ex husband's signature which he has confirmed he is more than willing to sign if it means giving Liam a better future. That was really good news as I thought I may have a problem there.

Steve has asked me to ask about spiders and snakes. How frequently do you get spiders in the house and what sort? Do you get the dreaded Redback and other dangerous ones? How often do you see snakes? I hate snakes with a passion and that is the only thing that worries me about living in Australia.

Everything you have told me has been of great assistance and once again thank you.

Regards

Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi BML (sorry don't have your name), hope you are well.

Thanks for your response I found it very imformative.

I have decided to apply for a Spouse Visa being as Steve and I have been married for 14 years I don't think we will have a problem. I can't believe that it only takes 12 weeks to process the application, how good is that? We have decided not to use an Agent as we feel that our application is quite straight forward compared to some and not only that it would cost us more than double for them to sort it out for us. Steve was born in Subiaco and his parents lived in Wembly. They have said it is lovely. What a shame you are waiting a few years to move back you must really miss it. Good luck with your application. I will keep you informed as to the progress of mine and provide you with any info that may be helpful to you later however things change all the time and who knows what it will be like making an application in a few years?

Thanks again

Karen


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

It's Bianca, and you are more than welcome! I am the biggest advocate for Perth, it is such a beautiful, safe, clean and fun place to bring up your kids and generally to enjoy life! I wish you and your family all the best.

We are moving to Dubai after 5 years in London, a great adventure for us! Perth property prices have gone through the roof so it's a money-making stoppover on the way home so that we can afford a house by the river 

You will love Fremantle, it is divine. I am REALLY jealous!


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Bianca,

Gosh you are going on an adventure Australia via Dubai how very brave. Lots of luck with that. It's bad enough the process of what we are trying to achieve. It is so nice to be in touch with somone from Perth who knows first hand about it. Mind you having said that everyone who has responded to us have been really nice and extremely helpful thankfully as without this I would probably have had a nervous breakdown by now! 

You said about the house prices in Perth, do you know if first time buyers can obtain a grant as I know they can in other states? 

No need to be jealous you will be back in Perth before you know it and hopefully be able to look us up provided of course you keep in touch via this site otherwise you may not find us and provided of course we actually get there ourselves!

All the very best.

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Karen, 

The info for the FHOG (First time home owners grant) can be found here for WA:
Office of State Revenue

It looks as though at least one person in the household must be a permanent resident to apply for the grant. 

We applied for this several months after we had moved in since we didn't know that we were allowed since we owned other property for investment. It turned out that as permanent residents, and since we'd never lived anywhere else we received the grant of A$7,000 (that's for South Australia). We didn't use an agent and it was fairly straightforward. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sunnywa (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Karen
Glad to help where we can. 
Regarding the Police I am not to sure, I know that the WA Police did a huge recruitment drive International a few months back. Perhaps it is worth your while to contact them
Western Australia Police

For your son, it might be worth your while to contact the Motor Industries 
Training Ass. of WA on the following website
The Motor Industry Training Asociation of Western Australia (Inc)
I know that they are bulding a new motor Industries training facility in Joondalup ( North of the River) close to the WA Police Training College

Regarding snakes and spiders...........red backs plenty, but they are found outside, they can bite your and as an adult it can give you a really bad nead ache, its not fatal to adult , but can be fatal to young children and the elderly. You just need to make sure that you hose your patio chairs and tables down and get rid of cobwebs. The Pest buster people can also spray to keep the spider population down. 
Snakes, I have never seen snakes in my garden, yes occassionally if you are walking in /around the bush land in summer, nothing to be worried about. 
Snakes are just as scared of us humans as we are of them!!!! Tell you husband he has nothing to worry about, if you dont mess with them, they wont mess with you.


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Karen we have just had some fantastic news. Steve has been invited to attend an interview at an expo at Australia House on the 15 March. Oh my god I can't believe it I really can't. How excited am I now. I have also today printed off the forms to apply for our police checks to be done. YIPEEEEEE just had to let you know.

Thank you so much for all your positive help and hopefully some time in the not too distant future we will both be sending these messages from AUSTRALIA.

Thank you soooooooo much

Kindest Regards

Karen & Steve


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi there Sunny,

We have just had some fantastic news. Steve has been invited to attend an interview at an expo at Australia House on the 15 March. Oh my god I can't believe it I really can't. How excited am I now. I have also today printed off the forms to apply for our police checks to be done. YIPEEEEEE just had to let you know.

Thanks for the info on the Police. I will send them an e-mail and obtain some feedback. The info for Liam is also very helpful.

The Redbacks oh my gosh that is scarey are you sure you can't find them in your bed? Thanks for the very useful tip

Thank you so much for all your positive help and hopefully some time in the not too distant future we will both be sending these messages from AUSTRALIA.

Thank you soooooooo much

Kindest Regards


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Steve on the interview. Fingers crossed for you!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you Karen. I have a question that my daughter Kayleigh has asked. Is there anyone on the forum who has a daughter of her age (13) as she wishes to find a friend that she can communcate with?

Steve has asked me to ask if you ever sleep as you are always so quick with your responses?

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

SGKG102 said:


> Steve has asked me to ask if you ever sleep as you are always so quick with your responses?


The great thing is that I work from home and when people are posting from the UK in the evening it's the morning here and I'm at my PC


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

That's really good but is it not only the wee small hours?


----------



## Sunnywa (Dec 2, 2007)

Good luck with the Expo, I hope that Steve gets a job offer out of this.
Dont stress about the spiders, they are not really a big deal , I promise.


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi, i have just started the process of trying to gain a visa. me and my partner have two kids, she works as a police officer and me a scaffolding supervisor. we are finding it hard to get the wheels moving as we don't know what type of visa to apply for. if i can get sponsered by a company do i have to stay in employment with that company for any certain amount of time. any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Ronscot. Unfortunately I am unable to advise you on the questions that you have asked. Have you considered going to an expo. They are very helpful and will be able to answer your queries. Earlier today I found a link at the top of the page advertising an expo in London next week (Saturday). I have managed to book 2 tickets which were free. I have looked and cannot seem to find it there now. However the the web address is [email protected]. The people who are running this were very helpful when I phoned them. The number is 0845 850 40 40. I dont know how far from London you live or if they have any places left but it may be a good idea if you can get yourself along to the expo. I am sure you will find out everything you need to know and more.

Sorry I cant be of more help.

Good Luck

Karen


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi karen, yes i booked a couple of tickets for the expo in leeds today. i had to pay £12.50 each. not that that is a problem. so hopefully i can get some info from the day. it's a fair distance for me as i live n/e scotland. i have a girl phoning me on sunday night from go matilda as well so i'm opening every door i can, but unfortunately a lot of them are closing. thanks again.


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi ronscot,

I am sure that where there is a will there is a way. Have you treid looking at the Australian High Commission London web site there is some very useful info on there. Don't give up. I know how frustrating it is because once you have made the decision to emigrate you just want to get on with it but as Kaz101 has stated it can take some considerable time and you should never give up hope. 

Best of luck.

Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi ronscot,

I am sure that where there is a will there is a way. Have you tried looking at the Australian High Commission London web site there is some very useful info on there. Don't give up. I know how frustrating it is because once you have made the decision to emigrate you just want to get on with it but as Kaz101 has stated it can take some considerable time and you should never give up hope. 

Best of luck.

Karen


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi karen,
i'll not give up hope not since i have set my mind and the kids heartd on it. hopefully some good will come of tonights call. i have got to the stage, i don't care how much it costs just get me there. i read you are wanting to go to freemantle. i was there 11 years ago and it was beautiful. i stayed in rockingham further south, which is where all my family is. i have looked at the prices and are very expensive now. i believe the prices are going to drop though because of the intrest rate..not my fote.

thanks
Ronnie


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Ronnie

I am glad to hear that you will not give up. I know what you mean about the kids being hearted on it. My daughter is driving me insane.  There is not a day that goes by when she doesn't mention it. It is good to hear that Freemantle is so nice. I agree about the house prices but our intention would be to rent at first with a view to buy. Thinking about you saying that you have family out there, is it not possible for them to sponsor you? Hopefully you can discuss this when Go Matilda contact you later today. It would be interesting to know what they tell you. Good luck with that.

Kind Regards
Karen


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi karen.
no they can't sponsor me as they live in a metropolitan are which counts for nothing. so put it another way if they stayed out in the sticks i would be fine. i have a load of questions for tonight so just hope i get enough time to ask them all. i'm hoping this expo will be usefull. i feel if i can't get any good from it i'm afraid i'll have seriously consider my options, i made a few phone calls today and have an employer who will sponsor me, so i hope this can help.in the local paper in oz there was 17 jobs for my trade so i hope it stays like that. the girl said she'd phone at 2300 tonight so better prep my questions. 
thanks
Ronnie


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a shame about your family. I am sure that your chat tonight will go ok especially as you have managed to find a sponsor. The very best of luck and let me know ho you get on Also when I have been to the expo on Saturday I will let you know what to expect and the best course of action you can take when you go to the one in Leeds.

Good Luck 
Karen


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi karen,
The chat i was expecting was an e mail asking for my cv. I was already with about 15 questions. I have tried other agents now and just don't seem to be getting anywhere, i'm hoping for a breakthrough at the expo and have about 20 cv's ready to hand out, i can only hope that the employment sponsor is going to be the one for me as it has to enable the kids to go to school. I'll find a way, one way or another.
Thanks
Ronnie


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi RonScot, 

Have you tried calling them? If you use Skype (you have to buy Skype out credits) or an international phone card it won't cost the earth. I'm guessing that they are more likely to take someone seriously who calls them 

To check the time before calling you can use something like 
The World Clock - Time Zone Converter 

Good luck.

Karen (Moderator)


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi.
I found out last night that i can't even be sponsored by an employer as scaffolding is not on the gazzeted list. It's going from bad to worse. NOw i really don't know what to do, suppose our only hope is my partner, but who knows how long that will take.
Thanks
Ronnie


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Ronnie, 

It took us 2 years to get our visa and another 3 to get here. It was well worth the wait! How we got in was my husband being the first applicant (he's a gardener), rather than me (IT but no IT degree).

Good luck.

Karen (moderator)


----------



## ronscot (Feb 28, 2008)

hi Karen,
i think that is the route i am going to have to take. Yes it's longer but if she is successfull well it will have been worth the wait. She is a fully qualified nurse and now works for the police, so fingers crossed. I am still hoping i can get something positive back from the expo on the 6th.
Thanks
Ronnie


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Karen, I seem to be having a problem with my thread. Every time Ronscot submits a post it automatically goes through my thread together with any responses that Ronscot receives. I am unsure as to why this is happening and thought may be you could shed some light on it.

Just thought I would let you know we are going to an expo today in London quite exciting but feeling quite nervous at the same time as we don't know what to expect. I will let you know how it goes.

Regards

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

SGKG102 said:


> I seem to be having a problem with my thread. Every time Ronscot submits a post it automatically goes through my thread together with any responses that Ronscot receives. I am unsure as to why this is happening and thought may be you could shed some light on it.


Sorry I don't understand what you mean. Ronnie replied to the thread and people have replied to him.... 



SGKG102 said:


> Just thought I would let you know we are going to an expo today in London quite exciting but feeling quite nervous at the same time as we don't know what to expect. I will let you know how it goes.


Good luck and ask lots of questions 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Kaz,

What I mean is that the responses that you have posted to Ronscot have shown on my thread. I did not think that this happened as surely they are for Ronnie only? Also I keep getting a message telling me my cookes have been switched off whatever that means?

The expo was a load of rubbish. There was no seminar and no prospective employers there. Just agency posters advertising jobs. We were told that the seminar and all the other people like financial advisers etc will be there tomorrow. Can't understand why we had to reserve seats there were none? However there was a lady from immigration who told us that I can apply for a Permanent Spouse Visa straight away and apparently they are turning them around in 10 days? I am not sure how correct this is? I have also been told that my BTEC certificate is recognised as a qualification in Austrlia so that is good news. The lady said that I would be able to obtain employment straight away no problem. It all sounds a bit to good to be true really luckily though Steve is going to the Australia House interview next week and he will be able to find out more from the horses mouth. 

Regards

Karen & Steve


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Karen,



SGKG102 said:


> What I mean is that the responses that you have posted to Ronscot have shown on my thread. I did not think that this happened as surely they are for Ronnie only?


All threads are public. So Ronnie asked a question on this thread, and I replied so that everyone can see the question and the answer. Only Private Messages are private - everything else is public. I hope that answers your question - if not let me know. 



SGKG102 said:


> Also I keep getting a message telling me my cookes have been switched off whatever that means?


Cookies are small bits of information that are placed on your PC by some websites. They can contain your userid & password and other info that the website track. Whether you allow them or not is down to the settings you have on your browser (such as Internet Explorer and Firefox). It just means thet the website can't place the cookie on your PC. 



SGKG102 said:


> The expo was a load of rubbish. There was no seminar and no prospective employers there. Just agency posters advertising jobs. We were told that the seminar and all the other people like financial advisers etc will be there tomorrow. Can't understand why we had to reserve seats there were none?


That's not good. The ones we've been to have been brilliant on all days - since we usually went on a friday to avoid the crowds. 



SGKG102 said:


> However there was a lady from immigration who told us that I can apply for a Permanent Spouse Visa straight away and apparently they are turning them around in 10 days? I am not sure how correct this is? I have also been told that my BTEC certificate is recognised as a qualification in Austrlia so that is good news. The lady said that I would be able to obtain employment straight away no problem. It all sounds a bit to good to be true really luckily though Steve is going to the Australia House interview next week and he will be able to find out more from the horses mouth.


I don't know about that info, but as you say Steve can confirm it. 
Sometimes things do start going your way though 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Kaz, 

I kind of know what you mean about the thread. 

I was wondering whether anyone would be able to tell us about Sponsorship by Steve. The form on the website assumes that he is living in Australia. He does not live in Australia and has not since he was little, a baby. Does anybody know what we need to do in this scinario? I realise that it is one of the questions that can be asked at the expo next Saturday at Australia House but me being the impatient type would like to find out before then if possible.

Also I was wondering about medicals. How do I go about obtaing these? Do I have to wait for directions from Australia House giving me certain doctors etc to visit?

I know you probably won't be able to answer these questions but may be there is someone who could.

Cheers 

Karen


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

*returning to Oz*



SGKG102 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I think that you are right we really need to get in touch with an agent to help us on our way. It doesnt really sound very hopeful for us at the present even though Steve is an Australian citizen. May be this will just turn out to be a pipe dream as it all seems rather longwinded and complicated to me. We will have to have a rethink on our plans. Thanks again for your response.
> 
> Karen


hey Karen my friend Tasha born in Oz and has dual citizenship for uk and Oz doesn't need anything in the way of a visa to return to Oz to live she is returning end of may and plans to stay permanatly maybe Steve can do the same without a job as long as you move somewhere where he can get work, check it out at immi.gov


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Also you definatly have to wait until they tell you where and when to get medicals there is a list of panel doctors on the website i gave you so you can phone them to get an idea of costs etc, generally the kids need full medicals but if neither u or steve plan to work in school or hospitals u may just need chest xrays and blood tests


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Jabba nice to hear from you 

Thanks for your response. Can you tell me how Steve would go about sponsoring me as his Spouse when we go ot to Australia as he will not have proof of income etc? We know that he can go without having any employment would they accept the fact that we are going with the equity when we sell our house which won't be a fortune? It would be my intention to seek employment when the kids are settled in school etc.

With regard to the medicals. Will Steve and my daughter, who we are applying for citizenship for, require medicals as they are both Oz citizens? I would have thought that they will being as they have lived in the uk all their lives! Also what about police checks?

Soz you probably don't know the answers to these questions but I thought I would ask  

Regards

Karen


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

SGKG102 said:


> Hi Jabba nice to hear from you
> 
> Thanks for your response. Can you tell me how Steve would go about sponsoring me as his Spouse when we go ot to Australia as he will not have proof of income etc? We know that he can go without having any employment would they accept the fact that we are going with the equity when we sell our house which won't be a fortune? It would be my intention to seek employment when the kids are settled in school etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Karen
Police checks u can do they r avaable speak to your local police station, My friend Tasha doesn't have any equity and is taking her hubby I will ask her how as he is British and doesn't have his own visa, I needed full medicals so did my kids age 14 & 15 also HIV screening for all over 16's planning to stay in Oz Hubby just needed chest xray no bloods, I don't know about Steve but can he not get a firm job offer b4 u go?? Depends on his skills I suppose but immi.gov is a really good site to check all these issues out
Hope this helps a little
Sorry not an expert as going myself on a sponsored 4 yrs visa cheers Jacqui


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Jacqui,

That is cool  it is good to know that there is someone who is experiencing the same as us. I will look forward very much to receiving the info from your friend Tasha.  I already have the police check forms for me and Steve but did not realise I would need them for the kids. They are £35 each from Hampshire Constabulary and I don't even get a staff discount.  

Steve is going to Australia House on Saturday where hopefully he will have some luck on the job front. If not we have found some companies that we are going to send his CV to mind you thought we will need to have a clearer picture as to when we would be able to go before he could apply for any jobs as it could take months for everything to go through and a prospective employer could not be expected to wait indefinitely. 

The medicals sound intence not looking forward to that part. 

Where in Oz are you locating for your job. 

I look forward to receiving your response.

Kind Regards

Karen


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

SGKG102 said:


> Hi Jacqui,
> 
> That is cool  it is good to know that there is someone who is experiencing the same as us. I will look forward very much to receiving the info from your friend Tasha.  I already have the police check forms for me and Steve but did not realise I would need them for the kids. They are £35 each from Hampshire Constabulary and I don't even get a staff discount.
> 
> ...


Karen
I think we misunderstood each other the kids don't need crb checks just you and steve.
They will need medicals if going to school, anyone over 16 going to school or working with kids needs blood tests too.
I am moving to Epping or Lalor unsure exactlt til I get there as I need school and work within easy commuting distance 
Waiting for final confirmation of my sponsored visa so fingers crossed.
I am surprised if Steve doesn't have any family in Oz who would be able to support you?? That would help with your application
Jacqui


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Jacqui,

Thank god for that I thought I needed police checks for all of us phew! that was close. All but one of us will need the blood tests as my son will be 16 by the time we go and he is going into further education to train to be a Formula 1 mechanic.

Steve does not have any family in Oz as his parents went out for a tenner years ago and then came back when Steve was a baby. He still has his Australian citizenship. He will be sponsoring me to go with him when we go. We are intending on renting a place for a while then looking to buy. Hopefully Steve will have a job to go out to and I will be able to get one once the kids are settled. We will have enough money to tide us over for a few months but hopefully it will not come to that and we can invest it for a deposit for our intended house purchase. The question is how Steve goes about getting two Australian citizens to confirm that we have a solid marriage. We are unsure as to whether we can use English people. Hopefully we will find out the answer to this on Saturday. Having said that though we have been married for 14 years and have a child. Surely this will count for something? 

Regards

Karen


----------



## Gadge (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Karen
I am an Australian citizen and my partner is going out to oz on a prospective marriage visa. We could have got married first then applied for a spouse visa but we wanted to marry in oz, the application would have been exactly the same for either. We did it ourselves, double checked all the required documents, even had the medical and police check done at the same time we lodged the application, and from lodging the application to getting the visa it took 17 days. The contact between us and the guy at the immagration was fantastic. Hope this helps. Take care, Gadge


----------



## Gadge (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi again
Just read some more of your quiries. Steve can just fly back to oz anytime and need nothing except for his ozzy passport. you can get the medicals done before they tell you to (it saves time but at your own risk) Take care Gadge
ps We have been through every thing with a fine tooth comb so know a lot of answers to your questions, so feel free to ask.


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Gadge,

Thanks so much for the information. It is extremely helpful. OMG  I really am so excited  only trouble is with the housing market being so slow we are having trouble selling our house.  I would have thought that a fully furnished 3 bed house for £149,500 (to keep it under the stamp duty) would be a bargain for any first time buyer but unfortunately not so at the moment. We are currently on hold with the application until we have an offer on our house. Please let someone buy it soon 

It is really good at last to hear from someone that has been through the same thing as we are going through however someone told me today that as we are leaving 2 of the kids here in the UK the Oz government may not allow the Visa. How true this I do not know 

Where are you going to be living in Oz?

One question with regard to the medicals. I understand that the results are forwarded directly to the Australian High Commission in London how can we be sure that they will be married up with the application?

Another question with regard to the obtaining of statements from people who have known us for 2 years to prove our continued relationship, can we use the same statements for the Visa application and the Sponsorship form or do we have to find different people?

I will probably have many more questions to ask but at the moment the most important ones are the ones that I have asked.

Once again thank you so much for your help.

Looking forward to hearing from you again.

Best of luck with your move etc.

Kind regards

Karen


----------



## Gadge (Apr 24, 2008)

*Help*

Hi Karen

I know how you feel, you sound as impatient as us lol ,

How old are your kids?
Les (my fiancee) is leaving 3 of her kid they are over 18

I used to live in perth, it is a lovely clean city and weather is lovely

We sent 3 statements in with the visa application along with the sponsorship form

It,s best to send as much stuff as you can, we sent in photo,s , holiday invoice etc

Les had the medical done the day after we lodged the application

Hope this helps

Where in the uk are you?

Regards
Phil and Les


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Phil nice to hear from you 

Thanks for your response it is greatly appreciated.

We are in Portsmouth well not actually Portsmouth, Havant which is 7 miles from Portsmouth. Steve and I both work in Portsmouth though. Where are you?

We are currently unsure as to whether to go to Freemantle or Clarkson, I suppose it will be wherever we can obtain jobs, housing etc unless you can recommend anywhere better. Where are you aiming for?

The kids we are leaving behind are 21 and 19, they are from my previous marriage. We also have a grandson who is 2 1/2. Our daughter has recently been granted her Citizenship by Descent and we now have to make arrangements to travel to London to apply for her passport she is 13. My son who is coming with us is 16 next week and wishes to train as a Formula 1 mechanic. I understand that WA has an outstanding college for this sort of career. My ex has signed a stat dec giving permission for his removal from the UK. 

You said that your application took 17 days, when did you submit it? 

Just need to tie up the loose ends and ensure we have all the documentation possible before we can submit the application. Also I need to renew my passport as I only have 13 months remaining and I understand that I am required to have a minimum of 2 years. Still that won't take too long to renew.

When are you actually going to make the move?

One quick question as Steve and I have been married for almost 14 years do you think that I will be given a permanent visa from the off? Apparently there is a high chance that I will. That is of course if I get granted one at all lol 

Kind regards

Karen


----------



## thebaddeleys (Jun 7, 2008)

ronscot said:


> hi karen.
> no they can't sponsor me as they live in a metropolitan are which counts for nothing. so put it another way if they stayed out in the sticks i would be fine. i have a load of questions for tonight so just hope i get enough time to ask them all. i'm hoping this expo will be usefull. i feel if i can't get any good from it i'm afraid i'll have seriously consider my options, i made a few phone calls today and have an employer who will sponsor me, so i hope this can help.in the local paper in oz there was 17 jobs for my trade so i hope it stays like that. the girl said she'd phone at 2300 tonight so better prep my questions.
> thanks
> Ronnie


Hi, 

I just wondered how you get a job sponsorship so fast , was it easy to get. My husband is trying to find a job that will give him sponsorship but they seem few and far between! He is a sales executive. 

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi the Baddeleys, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Sponsorship usually only works if your skills are in demand. I don't know how much you've read of this forum (there is loads of info here ) but you'll see for example that nurses are getting a lot of sponsorship because they are in demand . Is there some particular reason that your husband is going for sponsorship and not one of the other visas? If you look at the "Please read...." and "Thinking of emigrating" posts they have links to the visa types, skills in demand list, points test and other links for the other visa types. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## thebaddeleys (Jun 7, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi the Baddeleys,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen, 

Thanks for replying! we thought the sposorship visa would be the best route but not sure now as don't want to be tied to an employee. we have a friend out there who can give him a job but the firm won't sposnor him so we just want a visa that allows us permanent residency out there and that allows us to both work, does that exist?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

thebaddeleys said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Thanks for replying! we thought the sposorship visa would be the best route but not sure now as don't want to be tied to an employee. we have a friend out there who can give him a job but the firm won't sposnor him so we just want a visa that allows us permanent residency out there and that allows us to both work, does that exist?


It sound's like your after the skilled independent visa. If you look at the links in those 2 posts I mentioned before you'll find it. There are some age limits (under 45 on application) and you have to pass a points test (the links are in the other posts). It's worth taking a look to see if you qualify since that means you can live anywhere in Oz and for anyone too. 

We also have some agents on the forum (Alan Collett & Liana Allan) and their first consultations are always free. You can contact them through the signatures in their posts or through the members list. Other agents are available as well and there is a link to the associations in the "Please read..." post.

I'm not an agent but we moved out here in July 2007 on a skilled independent visa so we've been through the process. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## WannaBeInOZ08 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
My name is Terri-leigh and my partner Zac and I are also planning to emigrate to Perth.
We have spent the last year or so researching the idea and we are now fuly decided this is where we want to go. 
Zac is a fully qualified Joiner/Carpenter and is just about to finish a CIOB Site Management course.
I am currently a Civil Servant but I'm in the process of completing a level three NVQ in Event Planning and Management.
We are 21 and 22 years old.
We want to move to an area that is friendly and lively, but also in a few years we will want somewhere safe to bring up a family.
So far I'm considering Singleton and Secret Harbour.
Is there anywhere else I should consider?
I'd like to be close to a beach too if possible!
I woull love to hear from anyone else in a similiar situation too, we are just at the start of the emigration process and we are worrying over what to do with our house as we think if we sell it now we will lose money but to rent it out we would have to spend money we havent got on doing the work it needs.
Its all so very confusing, Decisions? Decisions?
Thanks in advance
Terri-leigh and Zac x


----------

